# Reg. Breeches vs. Full Seat Breeches



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I know they make regular knee patch breeches and then they make full seat breeches, too. Can you wear full seat breeches in the jumper and hunter arenas or only dressage? Are knee patch breeches reserved for only the jumping classes? I need to get a new pair to replace my older knee patch breeches and I really like the Kerrits Sit Tight Full Seat Breeches but I don't know if you can use them in the hunter and jumper arenas. Any help would be great!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Full-seated breeches are more suitable for dressage, yes.  But I doubt it's a problem if you were to wear them for jumping.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Jumpers you can wear practically anything. I would not wear the sit tights in the hunter ring though.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Okay, thanks!


----------

